# "If you need to take a break, go offline..."



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Lyft sends a lot of annoying messages, as you all know. I finally decided to take their advice.

In the last several days, I have had several situations where I have received simultaneous pings from Lyft and Uber.

In one case, one of the pings was a Lyft Plus, so I took that and let the Uber ping go. The ride was literally 6/10 of a mile with a carload of very nice people in Carnival costumes...bling from which fell off in my car. Another similar situation later the same day...Lyft Plus, 1.2 miles. Total for both Lyft Plus rides combined = $11. No tip on either one.

So then I get another set of simultaneous pings: Uber XL and regular Lyft. I take the $40 Uber XL (+$10 cash tip).

Lyft sends me a helpful suggestion. It seems like I might need a break. And because I'm a 3 year-old, I would have no way to know this, but..."You can go offline any time you need a break."

In respect for their thoughtful, caring attitude about their obviously mentally deficient drivers, I am taking Lyft's advice.

So far, I'm at Uber $110, Lyft $0.

I checked my recent earnings statements from both companies, and I'm averaging about $18/hour with Uber (not counting tips) and about $4.50/hour with Lyft (with a total of $2 in tips last week).

The break feels good. I'm going to try it for the rest of the week and see how a week without bullshit messages from Lyft feels.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

"Stop sending me Lyft Lines and pings more than five minutes from me and that will end your problems."


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I drove Premier only until I recently upgraded to LUXSUV and XL on both. My favorite is when I used to be Premier only, many days I would be online for 14 hours straight, and Lyft says I need to take a 6 hour break after zero rides or requests on Lyft


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Lyft is patronizing and passive-aggressive! They treat their drivers like kids or uneducated simpletons!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Lyft sends a lot of annoying messages, as you all know. I finally decided to take their advice.
> 
> In the last several days, I have had several situations where I have received simultaneous pings from Lyft and Uber.
> 
> ...


Yeah I took a permanent break from Lyft, only coming back for a few rides last week because $30 bonus.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Okphillip said:


> Lyft is patronizing and passive-aggressive! They treat their drivers like kids or uneducated simpletons!


Right...or the kids of uneducated simpletons!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Okphillip said:


> Lyft is patronizing and passive-aggressive! They treat their drivers like kids or uneducated simpletons!


Why can't the be more like Uber who treated us like adults for a while and instead of giving us tips, gave us badges......


----------



## VietnamDriverinUSA (Oct 9, 2017)

and the low acceptance rate message on the headline when there's a ping. 
If you are in a Primetime or Powerzone, and you see that message instead of the % , DO NOT accept it because you won't receive the bonus.
It happened to me.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm laughing at myself. 

I've had Lyft OFF all week until today as explained above. 

I'm not sure what was going through my feeble brain, because I was having a good Uber day, but for some reason I had Lyft on almost all day today. From 11:30 AM to 6:30 PM if I was not on an Uber ride, I had Lyft ON. 

I don't want trash on a steady-busy day, so I had it on Lyft Plus/Premium only.

Nothing. Nada.

So five minutes into my last Uber ride of the shift, PING! Lyft Plus. Forgot to go offline with Flyt...again!

"Wow...disappointing!" or words to that effect go through my feeble brain. And sure enough, I get the , you missed a request bullshit!!!!!

OK -- Offline, close app. Really -- close app for the rest of the week.

And when I get the whiny email in my Inbox, I'm gonna block sender.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

JimKE said:


> < . . . >
> So five minutes into my last Uber ride of the shift, PING! Lyft Plus. Forgot to go offline with Flyt...again!
> < . . . >


Sure you don't wanna try Mystro... again?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I received another nastygram to-day. IMPORTANT UPDATE ABOUT YOUR ACCOUNT!

It told me how they had reached out to me several times about a large number of missed requests and how the "community" is better when I accept every ride request. The only part of the "community" that is "better" is Lyft. Most of the time, the user is better, but not always. It is never in my interest to accept every request.

Lyft does not care if I turn a profit, so why should I care if Lyft is "better"?

If Lyft wants me to accept every request, it can stop sending me: Lines, pings more than five minutes from me, pings that are behind me and pings that are too difficult to cover.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I received another nastygram to-day. IMPORTANT UPDATE ABOUT YOUR ACCOUNT!
> 
> It told me how they had reached out to me several times about a large number of missed requests and how the "community" is better when I accept every ride request. The only part of the "community" that is "better" is Lyft. Most of the time, the user is better, but not always. It is never in my interest to accept every request.
> 
> ...


Do you interpret those as nasty? I kind of interpret them like they are telling me I shouldn't eat too much doritos, in a friendly way


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Lyft sends a lot of annoying messages, as you all know. I finally decided to take their advice.
> 
> In the last several days, I have had several situations where I have received simultaneous pings from Lyft and Uber.
> 
> ...


Good for you. LYFTs need for control of their drivers will be the undoing of the gaslighting boyfriend company.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Hugo said:


> Sure you don't wanna try Mystro... again?


I haven't tried it the first time. I'm not sure I really need it here in our market. To be honest, I haven't really looked at Mystro. Maybe I should to see what it offers.

Currently, when it gets busy, I just turn Lyft off, or put it on Plus/Premium only. For busy events like Art Basel, Ultra, etc, I don't even open the Lyft app.

I made 33x more on Uber than Lyft this week...and got zero annoying messages from Uber.


----------

